# مجالات المهندس الصناعي ؟



## محمد جابر (14 يوليو 2005)

السلام عليكم
أنا خريج جديد أود أن أطرح عليكم سؤالا وسأكون ممتنا لو أجبتموني عليه و هو:
ماذا يستطيع المهندس الصناعي أن يفعل في كل من:
1- مطار
2- مستشفى
3- بلدية
4- وزارة اقتصاد
أرجو أن تعذروني على على هذا السؤال الطويل
و جزاكم الله خيراً


----------



## تقوى (14 يوليو 2005)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
انا طالبه بكليةالهندسه الصناعيه .............
ممكن افيدك بمجال شغلك بالمستشفى
بالمستشفى كونك مهندس صناعي بتكون مسؤول عن ادارة وتنظيم المستشفى وبالذات تنظيم شفتات الnurse
يعني بتنظمهم حسب مقدرتهم مين يشتغل من 8_4 وميت من 4_12 ومين من 12_8 ..............
وبتكون مسؤول عن المواد اللي بتدخل للمستشفى وعن صحة فعاليتها 

وهاي الشغلات كلها بدرسها المهندس الصناعي بسنه خامسه وبكون متخصص فيها تحت عنوان الصحه والسلامه



بالمطار نفس الشي بتكون مسؤول عن تنظيم الرحلات ومراقبة شغل الموظفين المشرفين على كل شي بتعلق بالسفرات غير انك بتكون مسؤول عن تامين الراحه للمسافرين اللي بيكونو ينتظروا سفرهم او القادمون حتى يتوفر كل وسائل الراحه الهم 







بوزارة الاقتصاد بتكون مسؤول عن مراقبة خطوط الانتاج والاشراف على التصدير باعلى جوده للبضائع والاستيراد باقل ثمن وجودة عاليه ....................................

اما بالبلديه بصراحه ما عندي فكره واذا اشتغلت بالبلديه خبرني ايش مجال شغلك فيها ....................

وانشالله تلاقي شغل مش متل عنا بفلسطين المهندس حفيان لحتى يشغلوه اي شغله ونسيو قيمتو وقديش دورووووووو فعال.................................................................
والله ولي التوفيييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييق


----------



## ind-gaza (14 يوليو 2005)

السلام عليكم
الي الاخ الكريم
في المستشفي يمكن للمهندس الصناعي العمل علي
human resourse allocation by using OR models
كذلك يا اخي يكمكنك العمل علي ايجاد الوقت الذي يمضيه المريض في المستشفي والعمل علي تقليله (وقت لاانتظار ) باستخدام ماده الsimulation
كذلك حساب كميات الادويه والعقاقير (الحد الادني )الواجب توفره في المستشفي.
ايضا يتم التعامل مع غرف العمليات علي انها project (fixed position layout ) layout يجب احضار المواد والعاملين اليه فيتم العمل علي مناوله المواد وهكذا.

اما بالنسبه للمطار يا اخي فالعمل فيه كبير جدا حيث ان العمل علي راحه المسافرين هو الهدف اقصد اراحتهم في المعامله وكذلك الاوقات التي يقضونها مثلا في احدي المطارات الامريكيه كان هناك شكاوي من المسافرين في انهم ينتظرون كثيرا لاستلام الحقائب عند عودتهم من السفر فقام المهندسون هناك في وضع مكان الحقاب في اخر المطار فيضطر المسافر للمشي قليلا حتي يصل هناك لكن لم يعد يوجد شكاوي بعدها لان لا مشكله للمسافر في المشي طالما انه لا ينتظر .
ايضا بعد 11 سبتمبر ايضا في المطارات الامريكيه والاوروبيه يتم التعامل مع المسافرين الذين يشكلون خطرا علي انهم 
defects فكانه خط انتاج ويتم العمل علي ايجاد هذه المنتجات التالفه قبل وصولها الي منطقه خطرة قد تتسبب في خسارة كبيرة لا يممكن تفاديها . 

بالنسبه لوزارة الاقتصاد فيتم دراسه المشاريع في البلد وعمل دراسات اقتصاديه وغيها من الدراسات الهندسيه اللازمة من خلال الحكم هل المشروع مجدي اقتصاديا وهل يمكن تطبيقه فعلا وهكذا .يا اخي هذا جزء صغير من عملهم والباقي كثير لا اعرفه حاليا اخي.
اما البلديات فان شاء الله ارد عليك لاحقا


----------



## محمد جابر (16 يوليو 2005)

شكرا لك يا أخت تقوى و يا ind- gaza فقد أفدتماني و حياكم الله


----------



## ألم الفرااااق (14 سبتمبر 2006)

شكرا لكم ويعطيكم الف عافية وكتب لكم الاجر


----------



## أحمد مارفل (15 سبتمبر 2006)

شكرااااااااا على إفادتكم جميعا


----------



## eng_eslam (15 سبتمبر 2006)

شكرا على المجهود


----------



## محمد الألمعي (15 أغسطس 2007)

*اريد استشارتكم*

حينما اريد ان ابحر في تخصص معين وأكون مهندسا صناعيا ماهو ذلك المجال المتوفر في الهندسة الصناعية الذي يكون ذات فائدة واسعة ومجالات اوسع(( اي متوفر في جميع المجالات العسكرية والمدنية))


----------

